

GIMP's major UI revamp (unified window UI) - nickb
http://www.venturecake.com/gimps-major-ui-revamp/

======
sabat
man, if they'd just do a port to cocoa so the macos didn't have to run X ...
sigh

~~~
nickb
I use Seashore: <http://seashore.sourceforge.net/>

